# Free web design software?



## fionamaye (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, does anyone know of some free design software for a beginner? Thinking of setting up a basic website that details history and events, pictures of my local area.

Thanks 

Fiona


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't usually use WYSIWYG editors much, but I have heard that many people like Mozilla Composer. There is also NVu. While I haven't used either, NVu supposedly generates cleaner markup.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Try taking a look at HTML-Kit. I've heard some good things about it, and believe it may be free.


----------

